
Rover raised $65M for pet sitting - urahara
https://techcrunch.com/2017/07/13/rover-raised-65-million-for-pet-sitting/
======
vonkow
I'm an engineer at Rover and we're definitely hiring. If you enjoy writing
python and want to work with a great team of people (and dogs), you should
totally apply.

------
scottporad
And with that amount of money, they're going to hire a lot of engineers. Keep
an eye on their job board:
[https://www.rover.com/jobs/](https://www.rover.com/jobs/)

